# xorg-server-1.5.3 + xf86-video-intel

## Biszkopt

Witam.

Zainstalowałem xorg-server-1.5.2, X'y nie startują (intel_drv module not found).

Próbowałem w zestawach:

xf86-video-intel-2.4.3 + mesa 7.1

xf86-video-intel-2.5.1 + mesa 7.1

xf86-video-intel-2.5.1 + mesa 7.2

....nadal nie działało...

Czy komuś się udało uruchomić X'y na nowym xorg-serverze?

----------

## c2p

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.4

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1
```

Wszystko działa.

----------

## SlashBeast

W przypadku kart intela _powinno_ uzywac sie xorg-server 1.6 z overlaya x11.

----------

## Biszkopt

Dzięki, zaraz sprawdzę czy [Solved]

----------

## GHunterPL

Oczywiście w xorg.conf masz wpis o driverze intela, prawda? Powiedz że prawda  :Wink: 

----------

## Biszkopt

O wpis na szczęście się postarałem...   :Razz: 

Teraz testuję:

xorg-server-1.6

xf86-video-intel-2.6.1

mesa-7.4

.....cholera... .....coś nadal źle?

----------

## SlashBeast

xf86-video-intel-2.6.3 lub xf86-video-intel-2.6.99.902 uzyj i kernel 2.6.29.

Wygeneruj tez NOWY xorg.conf przez 'X -configure'.

----------

## mistix

Ja tak zrobiłem i u mnie kapeć mimo, że mam kartę X3100 na chipsesie i965 leży i kwiczy to wszystko  :Smile:  A i dodatkowo xf86-video-intel-2.6.3 stawia zaciekły opór i nie chce się skompilować bo ma to związek z libxcb.

----------

## SlashBeast

USE="-xcb", ponoc xy z overlaya x11 nie lubia xcb.

----------

## mistix

Te sterowniki 2.6.x nie lubią mojej karty nie dają się uruchomić zwiecha jest i nie potrafi dalej przejść. No trudno widocznie muszę dalej czekać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja mam i965 aka x3100 i smiga.

----------

## mistix

Ja mam taką samą i nie działa  :Smile:  Działa tylko na xorg-server-1.5.3 i sterach 2.5.1. O jakiejkolwiek akceleracji można tylko pomarzyć. I nowe sterowniki na dodatek nie działają :d

----------

## SlashBeast

napewno masz mese 7.4, kernel 2.6.29 i _NOWY_ xorg.conf ?

----------

## Biszkopt

Pokarzesz swojego xorg.conf'a oraz pakiety z flagami i wersjami:

mesa

xf86-video-intel

xorg-server

xorg-x11

libdrm

?

Dzięki.

----------

## mistix

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> napewno masz mese 7.4, kernel 2.6.29 i _NOWY_ xorg.conf ?

  Tak wszystko zrobione z overlaya x11 jak trzeba i wygenerowane jak trzeba log z X wyglądał mniej więcej tak, że doszedł do pewnego miejsca i się zaciął. Dam logi w święta gdy będę miał nieco wolnego i na spokojnie będę mógł wszystko przeanalizować.

====UPDATE

Więc tak mam nieco informacji testowałem wszystko i o to log z X'ów odpalenie na nowym secie czyli xorg-server-1.6 xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1 później 9999 

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.0

Release Date: 2009-2-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux bodhi 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Wed Apr 8 15:47:07 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 08 April 2009  04:04:59PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr  8 16:25:03 2009

(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   built-ins,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0xf20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc000000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc100000/1048576

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

```

 testowałem również z libdrm-9999. Nie wiem gdzie jest błąd bo wygenerowałem też nowe ustawienia dla X i wszystko na nic. Co do pakietów to było tak 

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 [R 7.4] <target>

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel [R 2.6.3-r1] <target>

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.0:0::installed

    -debug dri build_options: -optional_tests split strip

media-libs/mesa [R 7.4] <target>

    -debug -doc motif nptl -pic xcb VIDEO_CARDS: intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via build_options: -optional_tests split strip

x11-libs/libdrm [R 2.4.5] <target>

    -debug build_options: split strip

```

Później jak już mówiłem zmieniałem jeszcze sterowniki na xf86-video-intel oraz libdrm na wersję 9999

----------

## ial

 *Quote:*   

> powinno sie uzywac xorg-1.6 z overlaya

  a co to znaczy 'z overlaya' i gdzie tego szukac bo  wsrod ebuildow 'masked' nie ma jeszcze 1.6

----------

## dziadu

Najpierw: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml

Potem: 

```
layman -a x11
```

----------

## ial

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Najpierw: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml
> 
> Potem: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Serdeczne dzieki! 

Ale co z tym komunikatem:

 * Overlay eclass overrides eclass from PORTDIR:

 *

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/x11/eclass/x-modular.eclass'

 *

 * It is best to avoid overriding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to add FEATURES="metadata-transfer" to /etc/make.conf and to

 * run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge --sync`. Set

 * PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you would like to

 * disable this warning.

----------

## skazi

Nie należy się nim przejmować  :Smile: 

----------

## ial

ccache nie dziala teraz, czy zainstalowanie laymana moglo to zrobic?

no tak, zamiast wpisac FEATURES="$FEATURES metadata-transfer" to wpisalem FEATURES="metadata-transfer" na koncu pliku /etc/make.conf

Dobrze by to ktos tam wyraznie napisal w tym userguide, jak czlowiek jest w opalach to wykonuje  wskazowki mechanicznie.

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Nie nalezy sie nim przejmowac 

  nie rzeba robic:  'emerge --regen'? Strasznie dluuugo to trwa!

----------

## matiit

A moduł i915 masz załadowany/ wkompilowany?

----------

## Biszkopt

No dobra. Mam kartę Intel GMA 965.

W jakim zestawieniu powinno śmigać z akceleracją 3D (po ludzku)?

```

emerge -vp xorg-x11 xorg-server xf86-video-intel libdrm mesa

```

Przy okazji mógłby podrzucić ktoś fragment Xorg.conf'a odpowiadający za grafikę?

Przecież to jest śmiech na sali....

```

$ glxgears

542 frames in 5.0 seconds = 108.226 FPS

513 frames in 5.0 seconds = 102.497 FPS

593 frames in 5.0 seconds = 118.500 FPS

589 frames in 5.0 seconds = 117.778 FPS

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewnie UXA nie wlaczyles, od ktorejs wersji sterownikow znowu EXA jest defaultowo. http://wklej.org/id/79616/

----------

## Biszkopt

Już niby dobrze. UXA już miałem.

```
#emerge driconf
```

$cat ~/.drirc

```

<driconf>

 <device screen="0" driver="i965">

  <application name="Default">

   <option name="force_s3tc_enable" value="false" />

   <option name="no_rast" value="false" />

   <option name="fthrottle_mode" value="2" />

   <option name="always_flush_cache" value="false" />

   <option name="always_flush_batch" value="false" />

   <option name="bo_reuse" value="1" />

   <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

   <option name="allow_large_textures" value="2" />

  </application>

 </device>

</driconf>

```

$glxgears

```

3138 frames in 5.0 seconds = 627.536 FPS

3478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 695.462 FPS

3462 frames in 5.0 seconds = 692.292 FPS

3478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 695.314 FPS

3460 frames in 5.0 seconds = 691.869 FPS

3435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 686.831 FPS

```

Poza tym... ..ktoś odpalił Compiz'a w KDE-4.2? Opłaca się?

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja kiedys odpalalem (sorry za brak polskich liter) i powiem, ze efekty KWin mu do piet nie siegaja, ale compiz ma swoje "nie ten teges". Wyprobuj, zobaczysz.

----------

